# Need to practice is a realistic female mannequin help me get better?



## Juliecf75 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am new to photography and  my goal is to become a GREAT event & portrait  photographer . I have the books and doing all the talking and computer work to understand. Plus I have done of few jobs&#8230;but my work is still very primitive.

I want to practice taking pictures of people but everyone I know is always busy.
Would buying this realistic female mannequin be worth the 189.00.
I have to say I tried taking pictures of trees and flowers but just can&#8217;t get into it. 

I know I will look like a crazy lady dragging this thing around town but at least I feel I will start to get some practice time.

Please please advise. www.facebook.com/JuliecfPhotos.

Julie 


> Sorry! We are only allowed to post images we own rights to, but we can post links to images owned by others. <


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2013)

A stuffed animal, a wig head form, a mannequin, all are certainly usable for practice.

You might also check out modelmayhem.com or post a notice at a local college or junior college


----------



## ratssass (Apr 27, 2013)

....i've perfected some of my best "techniques" on a cheap blow-up doll       :Joker::Joker:


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2013)

Juliecf75 said:


> I know I will look like a crazy lady dragging this thing around town



Maybe not.  Rent and watch "Lars And The Real Girl".


----------



## Juliecf75 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am sorry about the picture I did not know. I will not do it again. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Juliecf75 (Apr 27, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ....i've perfected some of my best "techniques" on a cheap blow-up doll       :Joker::Joker:




LOL LOL LOL ......................... Poor Korean blowup doll!


----------



## Juliecf75 (Apr 27, 2013)

Designer said:


> Juliecf75 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I will look like a crazy lady dragging this thing around town
> ...



OMG The film follows Lars (Gosling), a sweet yet quirky, socially inept young man, who develops a romantic relationship with an anatomically correct sex doll, a "RealDoll" named Bianca,

LOL from my T3i to an anatomically correct sex doll............love it. Well if I did not get any direction you guys made me laugh.

Julie


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2013)

A mannequin is indeed a great practice tool, but at almost $200, that's  a lot of money better (IMO) spent on other things.  A cheap large-ish doll from the Salvation Army will work just as well, and as Keith mentioned, Model Mayhem is a great resource ('though you have to be patient sometimes).  I had a quick look at your facebook page, and you're on your way, but I see missed focus, poor exposure and lack of diffuse light sources in some of your work.  The first thing that I would recommend you do with the money you save by not buying the mannequin is buy a roll of black electrical tape and TAPE DOWN THAT ****ing pop-up flash!  The *ONLY* acceptable use for a pop-up flash is for unexpected Sasquatch sightings or Alien Encounters.  Get a good quality speedlight and get it OFF of the camera, either by using flash bracket or a separate lightstand and modifier.  You will also need a diffuser of some sort; they make a number of nice little soft-boxes that while not optimal, are much better than nothing.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 27, 2013)

Did you know that each and every human being on this planet, every one of us comes, with a FREE MODEL (gender may vary)?

Use yourself. Get a tripod and a remote.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 27, 2013)

Juliecf75 said:


> I am new to photography and my goal is to become a GREAT event & portrait photographer . I have the books and doing all the talking and computer work to understand. Plus I have done of few jobs&#8230;but my work is still very primitive.
> 
> I want to practice taking pictures of people but everyone I know is always busy.
> Would buying this realistic female mannequin be worth the 189.00.
> ...




I had an old head for hair school use. It was OK. But no pores. Just good for basic lighting experiments. But you can do that with a lot of things 

Good luck!


----------



## runnah (Apr 27, 2013)

Be careful. Mannequins come to life and star in bad 80's comedies.


----------



## clarcorona (May 22, 2013)

*LOL* I use a mannequin bust for practice... It's helped tremendously!


----------



## cptkid (May 22, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ....i've perfected some of my best "techniques" on a cheap blow-up doll :Joker::Joker:




We are taking about photography here right ?


----------



## Big Mike (May 22, 2013)

A mannequin head (or even a wig stand) and a simple desk lamp would be enough to get you going.

Portrait photography is all about lighting.  Yes, posing and many other factors will contribute to the final result...but lighting is probably the most important.  
And because the lighting is most important, it's something that people have been working on for hundreds of years.  
So you could easily find some good books, written in the last 30-40 years, that would still have some great info.  

Of course, like anything, practice makes perfect. So keep at it.


----------



## ToorboCharge (May 22, 2013)

LOL well looks like imma go to the adult store today, and to get myself a model!


ratssass said:


> ....i've perfected some of my best "techniques" on a cheap blow-up doll       :Joker::Joker:


----------

